# McCulloch Cut-Off Saw antique - need belt



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

30year, or anyone else, ever hear of McCulloch Cut-off saw made in the 1960's by Nielsen out of Eugene Oregon? It was called "Carb-Cutter."
They (Nielsen) have no IPLs anymore, and it has very narrow pulley sheaves - 1/4" which I guess is a 2L. The old belt is missing so I have no length reference adding to the issue.
It's for a local F.D. and it runs okay - so they're asking if I can get it working - lucky me.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

paul is there any numbers anywhere on the saw like a model # or anything in that nature


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

The Nielsen unit only says "Carb-Cutter," that's it. I called them and spoke with the owner's daughter who remembered sending them to Viet Nam for the DOD. Gotta love antique restoration!

It's at work but I think it's a Mac 7-10. Won't help though - this unit was modified by aftermarket OEM, and attachment not supported by McCulloch.
E.G. Fire dept. roof vent saws - saw made by Jonsered, modifed by Cutter's Edge out of CA. We get those in too, have to buy K&N air filters though a F.D. supplier.

I may be okay - I wrapped a string around the pullies at fully extended and contracted cutter arm positions, averaged it out, added 1" and am trying to get a Gates 2L-33.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

those cutters edge saws are beasts, those carbide chains ain't cheap!!!!!!

but you did exactly what I would've done with the piece of string, hopefully that will work out for you


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

No, tungsten carbide chains aren't cheap, but if you're looking for the best price I suggest you try Rapco. They manufacture, repair, sell and sharpen them, and mfg. for other chain companies.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

can't say I have heard of them, we ordered one straight from tilton (our jonsered support) and it came out to $170

course that was after I replaced the jug, piston and bearings because someone put straight gas in it a burnt it up

and than I had an air leak that took me about a week to find

thats my only problem with jonsereds, they get an air leak, it dang near impossible to find it


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

paulr44 said:


> 30year, or anyone else, ever hear of McCulloch Cut-off saw made in the 1960's by Nielsen out of Eugene Oregon? It was called "Carb-Cutter."
> They (Nielsen) have no IPLs anymore, and it has very narrow pulley sheaves - 1/4" which I guess is a 2L. The old belt is missing so I have no length reference adding to the issue.
> It's for a local F.D. and it runs okay - so they're asking if I can get it working - lucky me.


Can't say I am familiar with this saw, I used to have a chain sharpener made by Nielson (don't know if it was the same company) The only McCulloch cut off saws I have seen were the Target Quickie units from the early to mid 70's.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks guys...I may be from the F.O.G. brigade but haven't seen everything!


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey paulr44, out of curiosity, is this a cut off saw like a partner saw or a concrete chain saw with a modified chain to cut vitually anything? I know on the cutoff saws or partner saws they make special blades for the cutoff saws that only the fire dept can get that cut through anything. Just being curious.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

dj722000 said:


> Hey paulr44, out of curiosity, is this a cut off saw like a partner saw or a concrete chain saw with a modified chain to cut vitually anything? I know on the cutoff saws or partner saws they make special blades for the cutoff saws that only the fire dept can get that cut through anything. Just being curious.


It's a cut-off saw. May have been a chainsaw when it left McCulloch's factory - don't know.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

paul have you located a belt yet ?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Not yet, but local auto-parts store trying to get me a Gates 2L-33.


----------

